# DSL Verbindungsprobleme



## Florian Schulz (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem DSL anschluss.Wenn ich ganz normal im Net surfe kommt es oft vor,dass mein DSL-Modem die Verbindung verlier(die DSL Lampe fängt an zu blinken und ich bin offline)t.Ich habe das Modem Fritz!Box SL.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bei diesem Problem.Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus. Flori


----------



## Vaethischist (15. Oktober 2004)

Wenn die Lampe blinkt, heißt das normalerweise das die Synchronisation mit dem DSL-Server nicht mehr gegeben ist. In der Regel liegt das an einer schlechten Telefonleitung oder irgendwelchen externen Störungen derselben. Mußte mal beim T-Punkt Deiner Wahl vorbeischauen und die Leitung durchmessen lassen...


----------



## BastiS (15. Oktober 2004)

mhh vielleicht haste auch "im Ruhe betrieb die verbindung trennen"

schau mal deine Inet einstellen nach ob soas an ist !


----------



## Florian Schulz (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also am "im Ruhebetrieb die Verbindung trennen" kann es auf keinen Fall liegen,da ich mitten drin aus dem Net "gekickt" werde und die Lampe zu blinken anfängt.Da kann das von Vaethischist geschriebene washrscheinlicher sein.Ok,werd dann mal beim T-Punkt anrufen.Vielen Dank.

Flori


----------

